# Kohler exhaust



## Zedd (Jun 5, 2008)

I just bought a Craftsman garden tractor with a Kohler 26hp engine. The exhaust is rusted through. I went on the Sears website but they want $200 for a new one. Any idea where else I could look. 
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Do a Google search with AYP + the Sears PN.


----------

